# VPN Multiple Servers Together



## Mun (Jan 2, 2014)

I am looking for a way to link multiple servers in different DCs together on a VPN. Is this possible, and do you know of any good softwares to use.

I would like all traffic to be encrypted BTW.

Mun 

Please and Thank You


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 2, 2014)

OpenVPN can handle this, eh?  A single master, with other VMs linked in as clients?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 2, 2014)

Pertino can handle this. It's what I use.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jan 2, 2014)

Neorouter (Free version) is useful for what your wanting to do, easy setup too.

Cheers!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 2, 2014)

Do you mean something like a private network?

OpenVPN should be able to do this (the master server should have client-to-client enabled if that's what you mean)


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2014)

I tried to connect VMs via SSHuttle before... I don't think it worked out as intended. :/


----------



## NickM (Jan 3, 2014)

I like tinc for this purpose.  It's a lot easier to set up than OpenVPN, and it does direct client-to-client communication without passing through the master.


----------



## Mun (Jan 3, 2014)

NickM said:


> I like tinc for this purpose.  It's a lot easier to set up than OpenVPN, and it does direct client-to-client communication without passing through the master.



Can tinc be setup with a master so that it is easier to add new hosts to a large group?

Mun


----------



## NickM (Jan 3, 2014)

Mun said:


> Can tinc be setup with a master so that it is easier to add new hosts to a large group?
> 
> Mun


Tinc doesn't really need a "master", per se - as long as it can connect to one of the hosts on the network, it will get the information about all of the hosts.  But it's definitely useful to set it up with one server containing the config/keys for each host, and have every node just connect to that one.  You could also have multiple "masters", which would keep everything working just fine if the main master goes down - each master would just need a copy of all of the keys.


----------



## drserver (Jan 3, 2014)

OpenVPN with disabled client isolation will do the job.


----------



## drmike (Jan 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I tried to connect VMs via SSHuttle before... I don't think it worked out as intended. :/


You need a standard SSH tunnel for that.  SSHuttle does other crap namely with IPtables that would cause massive breakage on remote server.  SSHuttle is intended for a local workstation, period.

I use SSH tunnels to connect various remote servers together.


----------



## Mun (Jan 6, 2014)

Tinc is the way to go, thank you 

Mun


----------

